# Is there much difference when riding between the HMF and HMX Addicts?



## miurasv

Currently I have a 2008 Addict R4 which is HMF carbon and I wondered if there was much difference between that and the Addicts that have the HMX carbon when actually riding. I know the HMF is a bit heavier but will I notice the HMX is lighter? What benefits will I get if I upgrade to a HMX frame? I'd appreciate it if someone who's ridden the 2 frames can tell us the differences. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## ppower

You won't notice the difference of 100-110 grams less than your HMF. However there is also a difference on the fork, which should be 50-60 grams less too. Bikers who rode both the bikes didn't notice dynamic differences. I don't expect that HMX fiber is ligher and even stiffer. I guess they put less carbon fiber, in order to get the same dynamics.


----------



## Moby

ppower, how are you enjoying the R2 now? I'm thinking about getting an Addict R2 2010 frame as it seems to be the same as the 2011 one, yet cheaper! Do you recommend me to get it?


----------



## ppower

Moby said:


> ppower, how are you enjoying the R2 now? I'm thinking about getting an Addict R2 2010 frame as it seems to be the same as the 2011 one, yet cheaper! Do you recommend me to get it?


Yes, absolutely! It's an amazing frameset. 

No creakings
No unwanted vibrations
No deformations
Really light, although it's an HMF, not an HMX

My own experience is strictly limited to few models, but I had a chance some weeks before buying my Addict R2 frame to test a Pinarello Dogma 2010, which is another benchmark about quality and design.
Both the frames are masterpieces. The only defects I noticed on the Pinarello Dogma test bike were due to some creakings from the Shimano DuraAce carbon shielded wheels and an unprecise DuraAce Di2 electronic charger. The Pinarello was really solid and precise, but it wasn't really light.

Both the frames are superb and reactive. Scott has the plus of being a lot lighter and that's really a PROs when you are climbing...

I would definitely go Scott again (in fact I'm buying a new Scott Scale 29 carbon frame...)

M


----------



## Moby

Thanks for that reply - it helps me know which one to go for - am between that and Specialized Tarmac Expert SL3. I've tried about 15 different bikes and these two are my best of the lot. I actually have a soft spot for European frames as I have a Wilier and was thinking to buy a Bianchi Infinito, but I found the Addict and Specialized were better.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

Then buy the Scott. They are Swiss.


----------



## Moby

Thanks Maximus - I'm leaning towards the Scott now. Just got to decide on the spec. SRAM Red or Ultegra?


----------



## Moby

or maybe Campag.... Swiss bike, Italian gruppo  I have Campag on my current ride and love it, but would have to pay a bit more as the Addict only comes with Shimano as standard, plus the R15 which has SRAM Red 

I have decided to get the Scott Addict frame. Rode it again and I know I want it. :-D Only the gruppo decision is holding up getting my mitts on an Addict :-D


----------

